# Here's my Freddy Krueger Costume from 2015



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Are those blades metal? Whoa.....


----------



## dempup (Sep 22, 2008)

Cute  And an awesome made glove. It's really gorgeous


----------



## SeinfeldKramer (Mar 8, 2012)

J-Man said:


> Are those blades metal? Whoa.....


Yeah there metal. There not sharpened, though the tip would still hurt


----------



## Vader_the_White (Sep 17, 2012)

That's amazing. That glove and that mask look amazing!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, everything looks movie accurate, the clothes, the mask, the glove, your physical build, nice work SK, I love Freddy, so jealous


----------



## SeinfeldKramer (Mar 8, 2012)

Vader_the_White said:


> That's amazing. That glove and that mask look amazing!


Thank You


----------



## SeinfeldKramer (Mar 8, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Wow, everything looks movie accurate, the clothes, the mask, the glove, your physical build, nice work SK, I love Freddy, so jealous


Thanks


----------

